# Can anyone tell me about Royal Resorts?



## catlady (May 7, 2009)

Hi,

Someone is offering 330 Royal Resort annual points with 495 points available to use now, fees paid until 2010, for free.

I've not heard of this group, but found their website whilst searching on-line, only saw India and Asia resorts offered but seemed to be linked to RCI? MF's $1,400pa

Can anyone tell me more about them? What does 330 points get you?

Are they any good? or abit dodgy!   

Many thanks


----------



## Bill4728 (May 10, 2009)

I hope that the mexico board may get you an answer.


----------



## geoffb (May 10, 2009)

Royal Resorts in the Caribbean does not use points and has no resorts in Asia so I don't think this is the same company.

-Geoff


----------



## Karen G (May 11, 2009)

Sounds like it might be this company.

I'm moving this thread to the Other International forum & I hope you'll get some responses there.

Karen G


----------

